# Gamestop: Druck auf Angestellte, Kunden werden angeblich belogen



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gamestop: Druck auf Angestellte, Kunden werden angeblich belogen*

					In den USA hat die Handelskette Gamestop ein Programm namens "Circle of Life" gestartet, das laut Berichten Mitarbeiter beispielsweise indirekt dafür bestrafen soll, wenn zu viele neue, statt gebrauchter Spiele verkauft werden. Auch in Deutschland soll Druck ausgeübt werden, der sogar dazu führt, dass manche Angestellte die Kunden belügen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gamestop: Druck auf Angestellte, Kunden werden angeblich belogen*


----------



## VoodaGod (7. Februar 2017)

und deshalb kauf ich fast ausschließlich online, ich mag es einfach nicht wenn mir verkäufer etwas andrehen wollen!


----------



## Roli (7. Februar 2017)

Solche (nicht belegten) Zitate wie "Du musst die Kunden belügen" klingen natürlich erstmal abschreckend.
Am Ende ist es aber Aufgabe des VK, die Produkte des Betriebes an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen.
Auch in Sachen Boni für Führungskräfte unterscheidet sich Gamestop hier nicht von anderen Konzernen.

Soll solche Praktiken nicht entschuldigen, aber im Gesamtbild relativiert sich diese News doch ganz schnell ganz stark, und es bleibt das Gefühl von einer weiteren Sau, die mal wieder durchs Dorf getrieben wird.

Wer sich hier lautstark ereifert, sollte eher auf kapitalistische Systematiken schimpfen, als auf den Gamestop-Vorstand.
In meinen Augen gibt es da ganz andere global Player, welche viel mehr und viel schmutzigeren Dreck am stecken haben.


----------



## EmoJack (7. Februar 2017)

In Zeiten von Steam&Co sowie Keyshops pfeift der Einzelhandel aus dem letzten Loch. Elektrogeschäfte können das gut verkraften, da der Softwaremarkt da bestimmt noch nie so ein riesen Anteil hatte... aber die reinen Game-Stores scheinen ziemlich in den Seilen zu hängen.
Eine Entschuldigung für so ein Verhalten ist das natürlich nicht und es führt ja doch dazu, dass mehr Leute den Einzelhandel aufgeben, um so ein Verhalten nicht zu unterstützen. Wirkt für mich, als wäre das ein letzter Versuch, den Gewinn zu retten, aber langfristig ist es wohl vorbei mit GameStop und Konsorten.



Roli schrieb:


> Solche (nicht belegten) Zitate wie "Du musst die Kunden belügen" klingen natürlich erstmal abschreckend.
> Am Ende ist es aber Aufgabe des VK, die Produkte des Betriebes an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen.
> Auch in Sachen Boni für Führungskräfte unterscheidet sich Gamestop hier nicht von anderen Konzernen.
> 
> ...



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Und ein Verkäufer, der nicht lügt, ist ein schlechter Verkäufer. Das klingt hart, ist aber so.
Aber hier geht es darum, dass beim Lagerbestand gelogen wird, um gebrauchte Artikel los zu werden - das hat für mich schon ne andere Qualität als der PC Spieler, der dem Kunden erzählt, er spiele schon seit der PS2 nur noch Konsole, da der PC ja ohnehin schon tot sei als Spieleplattform.


----------



## Nosi (7. Februar 2017)

ich raffs nicht.

wenn ich in einen laden geh weil ich ein spiel welches gerade releast wurde kaufen will, kann der Verkäufer mir doch sonstwas erzählen und ich nehm nix anderes!?

aber wer geht überhaupt in so einen laden? leute die was gebrauchtes kaufen wollen, oder nicht?


----------



## Amigo (7. Februar 2017)

Roli schrieb:


> Solche (nicht belegten) Zitate wie "Du musst die Kunden belügen" klingen natürlich erstmal abschreckend.
> Am Ende ist es aber Aufgabe des VK, die Produkte des Betriebes an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen.
> Auch in Sachen Boni für Führungskräfte unterscheidet sich Gamestop hier nicht von anderen Konzernen.
> 
> ...



Warum nicht auf den Vorstand schimpfen? Es sind doch die großen da oben, die solche Praktikten vorgeben und vorleben... nur weil es ein kleiner Global Player ist soll man den Mund halten? 
Wacht bitte auf...


----------



## DKK007 (7. Februar 2017)

Wobei das ja nur die Konsolenspiele betreffen würde. PC-Spiele lassen sich durch die Bindung an Uplay, Origin oder Steam gar nicht mehr weiterverkaufen. Damit ist auch kein Gebrauchthandel möglich.

Die letzten Spiele hab ich auch dort vorbestellt. Bisher wirkten die Verkäufer immer sehr freundlich und schienen deutlich mehr mit Spielen zutun zu haben, als die Verkäufer bei MM.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Februar 2017)

Wir haben 1 Gamestop in der Stadt, wo ich gelegentlich mal reingehe, wenn meine Frau im Kosmetikladen nebenan ist.

Ich habe da aber noch nie etwas gekauft.
Das Angebot ist (was PC-Spiele angeht) sehr mau und die Preise sind auch Monate nach Release sehr hoch.

Da standen noch Wochen und Monate nach Veröffentlichung meterhoch Pre-Order Boxen in den Regalen und außer Battlefield und MoH scheinen die keine Spiele zu kennen.

Wenn Gamestop ein Problem hat, dann glaube ich nicht, dass es die Quote Gebraucht- zu Neuware ist.
Der Laden sieht von außen ganz gut aus, aber sobald man mal gezielt reingeht und etwas sucht, stößt man da sehr schnell an seine Grenzen.

Wir hatten vor 20 Jahren mal nen Mini-Lädchen für Spiele in einer Seitenstraße am äußersten Rand des Innenstadt-Gebiets. Also da musste man schon gute 5 Minuten Umweg laufen, um da hin zu kommen.
Da saß eine ältere Frau (aus meiner damaligen Sicht, vermutlich war sie noch keine 40) am Tresen und hat sich um Jeden persönlich gekümmert.

Die Packungen standen frontal mit seitlichem Abstand  in höchstens 3-4 Etagen in richtigen Metallregalen. Die waren auch noch so dick, die standen von alleine...
Spiele konnte man Probe installieren auf dem PC dort und mal antesten. Die Spiele kosteten 50-70 Mark und waren auch schonmal vergriffen oder nicht sofort verfügbar.
Trotzdem und der Tatsache, dass ich damals statt 1000€ Taschengeld im Monat (ich spinne mal) nur 25€ hatte, hab ich dort mehr Geld hingetragen, als heute in jeden Mediamarkt / Gamestop was auch immer.

Ich glaube, es ist dieses Gefühl, was einem der heutige "Einzelhandel" nicht mehr wirklich bescheren kann.


----------



## Casurin (7. Februar 2017)

Verkäufer müssen nicht lügen - nur wenn ein produkt schlecht ist, sind lügen notwendig um es zu verkaufen.

Aber gameStop is da schon ein anderes Kaliber von schlecht.
Hab da durchaus schon gesehen, das gebrauchte Spiele für nur 5€ angenommen werden und dann für 30€ wieder verkauft - noch immer schön zerkratz so das es teilweise nichtmal geht, die Hülle verdreckt oder gebrochen, 

klar müssen sie gewinn machen, der verkauf von gebrauchten Spielen ist ja auch ihr Hauptumsatz.
Aber das belügen von Kunden habe ich eben auchschon gesehen.

Wirklcih schäbig ist aber, das sie auch absichtlich Spiele zerstören. wenn es weniger davon gibt, können sie einen höheren Preis verlangen und müssen nciht so viele Spiele Lagern - gibt dazu ja auch einige schöne Videos.


----------



## Echo321 (7. Februar 2017)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Und ein Verkäufer, der nicht lügt, ist ein schlechter Verkäufer. Das klingt hart, ist aber so.



Und genau wegen dieser Einstellung geht es unserem Einzelhandel so gut. Der Online-Handel ist ein großer Konkurrent und eine der wenigen Vorteilen des Einzelhandels ist eine gute Beratung, ein kompetenter sympathischer Ansprechpartner und ein Produkt das ich anfassen kann.

Leider ist lügen in der Vermarktung von Waren nicht mehr wegzudenken. Das fängt bei den Inhaltsstoffen an (z.B. ohne Geschmacksverstärker) an, geht über irreführende Verpackungen zu unnötigen Zusatzversicherungen, Abofallen und letztendlich dann lügenden betrügenden Verkäufern.

Dummerweise verbindet man schlechte Erfahrungen erst mal mit dem Verkäufer und die kommen und gehen. Das sein Verhalten von der Geschäftsführung gefordert wird wissen Viele nicht !


----------



## XD-User (7. Februar 2017)

Hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten auf der Foto Plattform Imgur einen sehr sehr interessanten Bericht eines angeblichen Gamestop Mitarbeiters gesehen.
Dieser hatte genau das beschrieben und einige weitere Misstände in dem Unternehmen...


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Februar 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor 20 Jahren mal nen Mini-Lädchen für Spiele in einer Seitenstraße am äußersten Rand des Innenstadt-Gebiets. Also da musste man schon gute 5 Minuten Umweg laufen, um da hin zu kommen.
> Da saß eine ältere Frau (aus meiner damaligen Sicht, vermutlich war sie noch keine 40) am Tresen und hat sich um Jeden persönlich gekümmert.
> 
> Die Packungen standen frontal mit seitlichem Abstand  in höchstens 3-4 Etagen in richtigen Metallregalen. Die waren auch noch so dick, die standen von alleine...
> ...



So etwas kenne ich auch noch gut. Zu meinen Amiga-Zeiten bin ich 1 mal im Monat (meist der erste Fraitag nach dem Zahltag) in die nächste Großstadt gefahren um 3 Dinge miteinander zu verbinden: Die Games zu kaufen, die in der ASM (später Power Play nachdem die ASM eingestellt wurde) mein Interesse geweckt hatten. Dazu habe ich eine sehr langen Fußweg in Kauf genommen, da der Laden außerhalb lag. So wie Cinnayum es beschreibt war es dort auch. Richtig familiär und man konnte mit dem Personal fachsimpeln.
Danach ging es noch in meinen Lieblingsbuchladen und danach ins Kino.

Auf der Halbstündigen Heimfahrt wurde entweder ein Buch angefangen zu lesen oder das Handbuch der Neuerwerbung studiert. 

Manchmal vermisse ich diese Zeiten.


----------



## takan (7. Februar 2017)

gebraucht ein neues game kaufen, wers glaubt.
für alte sachen die nicht mehr produziert/frei verkäuflich sind gerne. das eine oder andere spiel habe ich auch gebraucht gekauft, aber auf dauer. mähh
die spiele die ich spielen wollte brauchten steam oder ich wollte multiplayer. gebraucht kommt man da nicht weiter.

bester neukauf war damals cs:cz mit gelöschten szenen von mediablöd. 
verpackung 10 mal abgesucht nach dem cd-key und keiner war vorhanden. musste da anrufen und zum glück gabs per email oder telefon den cd-key nachgeliefert x)


----------



## Pitzah (7. Februar 2017)

War mal vor langer Zeit 3 Wochen bei einem Gamestop tätig. Damals hatten die Stores schon Vergleiche mit andere in ganz Deutschland, wer wann wieviel verkauft, wer der Beste ist usw.
Da gabs dann auch dezente Hinweise wenn es mal nicht so toll war.
Nebenbei ist der Leiter vom Store gegangen, zu viel Stress und zu wenig Geld um seine Familie zu ernähren.


----------



## nibi030 (7. Februar 2017)

Das aktuelle Vorgehen wundert mich in keiner Weise und halte ich für 100% glaubwürdig. So etwas gab es ja schon immer nur waren sie so doof und haben dem Kind noch einen Namen gegeben... 

Habe auch bei GameStop gearbeitet, kurz / während der Übernahme von EB Games und das sogar Vollzeit für lächerliche 18K im Jahr...ist zwar schon 11 Jahre her, aber ich könnte noch immer brechen wenn ich nur an diese Zeit denke.

Wahnsinniger Druck vom Bereichsleiter, jeder der in den Laden kommt muss aktiv angesprochen werden und man darf sich auch nicht abfrühstücken lassen vom pot. Kunden, wenn der meint er wolle nur mal schauen oder so. Ziel war es den Kunden gebrauchte Spiele zu verkaufen und seine gebrauchten Spiele anzukaufen. ....der Preis des Ankaufs eines AAA Titels selbst zwei Tage nach Release waren 23€, verkauft wurde es denn 54.99€...besser noch 59.99€ und das neue daneben für 64.99€... Klar Fall von: einer verarscht, der andere lässt sich verarschen... anders kann man das nicht nennen. 
Dann diese ganze absurde Arbeitsweise, da wurden von uns die neuen Verpackungen aufgemacht, die Ware entnommen, katalogisiert und die leere gefledderte Verpackung ins Regal als Neuware gestellt. Oder es wurden Zubehhörartikel mit Kabelbindern am Regal befestigt... total lächerlich. 

Mir will es nicht in den Kopf wie sich diese Kette halten kann, die Preise sind sowas von überzogen das Angebot viel zu klein und wenn ich sehe, das mir jemand ein gebrauchtes Halo5 für 39.99 verkaufen will, während ich das im Laden nebenan bei MM oder Saturn für 24.99€ neu bekomme, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob die besoffen sind.


----------



## EmoJack (7. Februar 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Auf der Halbstündigen Heimfahrt wurde entweder ein Buch angefangen zu lesen oder das Handbuch der Neuerwerbung studiert.
> 
> Manchmal vermisse ich diese Zeiten.



Handbücher auf dem Heimweg lesen... So doof es klingt, eine meiner präsentesten und schönsten Erinnerungen an Gaming vor Zeiten des Internet!


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Februar 2017)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Handbücher auf dem Heimweg lesen... So doof es klingt, eine meiner präsentesten und schönsten Erinnerungen an Gaming vor Zeiten des Internet!



Nicht nur bei Dir. Auch wenn ich die DVDs teilweise nicht mehr habe, die Handbücher der PC-Games liegen alle noch hier. U.a. auch das zur Selbsverteidigung geeignete Manual von Falcon 4.0.


----------



## Amosh (7. Februar 2017)

EmoJack schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Und ein Verkäufer, der nicht lügt, ist ein schlechter Verkäufer. Das klingt hart, ist aber so.


Nein, ein Verkäufer, der lügen muss, um dir was zu verkaufen, ist ein schlechter Verkäufer. Gut ist hingegen der Verkäufer, der es schafft, dir was zu verkaufen, ohne dir alles über das Produkt zu erzählen. Der kleine aber feine Unterschied. Der eine erzählt dir was falsches, der andere enthält dir einfach nur Informationen vor. Natürlich trotzdem beides nicht schön.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Februar 2017)

Ich finde Lügen im kleinen Rahmen vertretbar.

Wenn ein Kunde zB was zu uns in Fertigung gibt und das Produkt fertig also abholbereit ist und wir den Kunden dann Nachmittags anrufen wollen weil da einfach die Chance höher ist ihn an die Strippe zu kriegen. Und der Kunde ruft dann zB Vormittags an und fragt ob er sein Produkt (welches ja fertig ist) abholen kann dann kann man sagen dass es aktuell noch nicht fertig ist, es aber im Laufe des Tages auf jeden Fall fertig ist und er es nachmittags abholen kann.

Es kommt einfach besser weil wenn wir sagen “ja“ und dann fragt sich der Kunde warum wir net früher angerufen haben. Im Endeffekt ändert sich ja nix für den Kunden. Nur zum Beispiel jetzt

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quake2008 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich kaufe mein Zeug gebraucht nur noch bei Rebuy oder Zoxs.de und auf Flohmärkten Game(Stop)  ist der passende Name für den Laden.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich Spiele im Laden kaufe dann fast ausschliesslich bei Müller, oft finde ich dort Spiele Neu für den selben Preis Gebraucht bei Gamestop bekommt! Der Gamestop um die Ecke ist mir zu klein und die PReise viel zu hoch, jetzt versucht man auf die falsche art mehr Gewinn zu machen.

Wenn sie mehr Gewinn machen wollen, dann sollen sie die Preise reduzieren und das ganze Angebit überdenken, aber sicherlich nicht die Mitarbeiter so sehr unter Druck setzen!


----------



## EmoJack (7. Februar 2017)

Amosh schrieb:


> Nein, ein Verkäufer, der lügen muss, um dir was zu verkaufen, ist ein schlechter Verkäufer. Gut ist hingegen der Verkäufer, der es schafft, dir was zu verkaufen, ohne dir alles über das Produkt zu erzählen. Der kleine aber feine Unterschied. Der eine erzählt dir was falsches, der andere enthält dir einfach nur Informationen vor. Natürlich trotzdem beides nicht schön.



Naja das ist jetzt auslegungssache. Zu meinem Beispiel: Wenn ich als leidenschaftlicher PC Spieler der persönlichen Meinung bin, alle aktuellen Konsolen sind Dreck, dann sage ich dem Kunden trotzdem, dass die PS4Pro ne super Grafik hat - und ob ich nun sage, dass ich sie trotzdem ******** finde, oder es einfach verschweige, macht nicht viel Unterschied. Ok finde ich es auch, wenn der Verkäufer sagt, er finde die Konsole sehr cool, weil <FeatureXYZ> nur diese Konsole besitzt, auch wenn ihm das persönlich nicht ausreichen würde, die Konsole zu kaufen.
Das ist legitimer Teil eines Verkaufsgespräches (und Mitgrund warum ich den Einzelhandel meide). Auch wird der Verkäufer nicht sagen, dass das Produkt von Anbieter B nebenan zum gleichen Preis die bessere Leistung liefert; das meiste fällt bei dir unter "nicht alles sagen", bei mir unter Lügen. Denke wir meinen das selbe, Kategorisieren es nur anders.

Aber was halt bei GameStop gemacht wird - so denn die Berichte stimmen - ist einfach n anderes Kaliber, weil man dem Kunden vorrätige Produkte vorenthält um ihn mit den im Zweifel schlechteren Produkten mit größerer Gewinnspanne abzuspeisen. Dat is ********!


----------



## mannefix (7. Februar 2017)

Mochte den Laden noch nie. Schmierig und teuer. In Berlin.


----------



## BlackAcetal (7. Februar 2017)

Habe dort Fallout 4 (PC) für 30€ bekommen.

Klar gibts nen Key für weniger aber meine Leitung ist alles andere als Premium. En Poster war auch noch in der Hülle drin :banana:

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmandt (7. Februar 2017)

Gamestop empfinde ich als sehr teuer was gebrauchte Spiele angeht. Wir haben in Karlsruhe 2 Gamestops, davon einer direkt neben einem MM. Ich habs 3 mal mit damals recht aktuellen Spielen versucht, aber jedesmal gabs das Spiel billiger im MM neu als im Gamestop gebraucht. Seitdem ignoriere die Kette wenn ich was suche.


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Habe dort Fallout 4 (PC) für 30€ bekommen.
> 
> Klar gibts nen Key für weniger aber meine Leitung ist alles andere als Premium. En Poster war auch noch in der Hülle drin :banana:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk



Hast du es schon installiert? War das nicht eines dieser Spiele wo die DVD fast leer ist? 

Fallout 4 bekommt man alle Nase lang in Angeboten bei Amazon oder den Geizblödmärkten für um die 20 €.


----------



## Elistaer (8. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Habe dort Fallout 4 (PC) für 30€ bekommen.
> 
> Klar gibts nen Key für weniger aber meine Leitung ist alles andere als Premium. En Poster war auch noch in der Hülle drin :banana:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk



Viel Spaß 5 gb installieren von 25 gb du darfst ca 22gb herunterladen. Ich hab die CD selbst. 


EDIT: Rolk ja das war es habe es ja selbst und war richtig sauer das ich noch fast 3 Tage es herunterladen musste bei meiner 2MB Leitung kein Pappenstiel
GS6 via Web


----------



## Mottekus (8. Februar 2017)

Handbücher bei den Spielen. Das waren noch Zeiten. Wie gern ich diese auf dem Weg nach hause schon durchgelutscht hab. Gibt es sowas überhaupt noch? Unglaublich schlimm war dann die erste Erfahrung als kein Booklet beigelegt war.


----------



## HenryChinaski (8. Februar 2017)

GameStop ist schon irgendwie peinlich. Für PC (Masterrace) Interessierte gibt's eigentlich keinen Grund da vorbei zu schauen. In keinem bis jetzt irgendetwas interessantes entdeckt und wenn, dann locker 2-3 mal so kostspielig wie im Netz oder anderen An- und Verkauf Läden, zumindest in meiner Stadt. Wer kauft da? Wer kauft da, wenn die großen Elektromarkt Ketten direkt nebenan sind? Selbst wenn ich ein Amazon Verweigerer bin und den Einzelhandel stärken will, warum GameStop? 
Verkäufer sollen aktiv ansprechen und sich nicht abwimmeln lassen? Bei uns sitzen die immer nur mit fieser Fresse hinterm Tresen und wenn man sich in Richtung "PC Regal" (Ecke wäre übertrieben) bewegt und die neuen Shooter keines Blickes würdigt, geht der Kopf auch schnell wieder runter. Fragen? Ist ein "hamwa nicht" eine Lüge? Lol...GameStop, ey...Casual Konsolero Laden. Manchmal gehe ich rein und tue so, als würde ich mit'm Handy die Barcodes abscannen. Dann fange ich an zu Lächeln, nicke dem Verkaufspersonal zu und gehe wieder raus.


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. Februar 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hast du es schon installiert? War das nicht eines dieser Spiele wo die DVD fast leer ist?
> 
> Fallout 4 bekommt man alle Nase lang in Angeboten bei Amazon oder den Geizblödmärkten für um die 20 €.


Ja leider.....wusste ich zudem Zeitpunkt aber net 

Immerhin 5gb weniger zum saugen


----------



## OField (8. Februar 2017)

Finde es erstaunlich, dass die noch nicht pleite gegangen sind.


----------



## Elistaer (8. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ja leider.....wusste ich zudem Zeitpunkt aber net
> 
> Immerhin 5gb weniger zum saugen


Hast sicher mein Post gelesen. Aber viel Spaß beim Spiel mit ein paar nexus Mods wird es sehr gut und es gibt einige die ich nicht mehr missen will

GS6 via Web


----------



## daLexi (8. Februar 2017)

Quotenvorgabe.... klingt wie die Fa.Schlecker kurz vor Pleite... 
...da gab es auch irgendwelche Quotenvorgaben die zu erfüllen waren, als ob man sich die Kunden herbeiwünschen kann.

GameStop wird schliessen, die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wann.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Februar 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> Quotenvorgabe.... klingt wie die Fa.Schlecker kurz vor Pleite...
> ...da gab es auch irgendwelche Quotenvorgaben die zu erfüllen waren, als ob man sich die Kunden herbeiwünschen kann.
> 
> GameStop wird schliessen, die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wann.



Sowas gibt es fast überall. Bei Shell müssen/Sollen die Aktionsangebote XY-Mal verkauft werden. Bei Autohändlern sollen gewisse Stückzahlen an Ersatzteilen an den Mann gebracht werden. 

Mit sowas macht man am Ende sein Geschäft.


----------



## hazelol (8. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es fast überall. Bei Shell müssen/Sollen die Aktionsangebote XY-Mal verkauft werden. Bei Autohändlern sollen gewisse Stückzahlen an Ersatzteilen an den Mann gebracht werden.
> 
> Mit sowas macht man am Ende sein Geschäft.



mit sowas sichern sich wenige die absurden boni.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2017)

Wie fast überall da wird man Morgens gleich vergattert welchen Schund man man vorrangig verkaufen soll oder muss. Sei es Blödmarkt oder auch mal das Ristaurante oder was auch immer solche Fußangeln können einem überall erwarten.  Auch dieser Shit mit den Gutscheinen anstatt Erstattungen und Co. ist nicht gerade State of the Art.
Letztlich hat der Kunde ja immer noch die Möglichkeit auf andere Geschäfte auszuweichen. Linke Dinger im Geschäft bekommen von mir immer feinste Retourkutschen


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2017)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ja leider.....wusste ich zudem Zeitpunkt aber net
> 
> Immerhin 5gb weniger zum saugen



Dumm gelaufen, aber das Spiel taugt dennoch. Hat seine Schwächen, aber auch Stärken.


----------



## Elistaer (8. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie fast überall da wird man Morgens gleich vergattert welchen Schund man man vorrangig verkaufen soll oder muss. Sei es Blödmarkt oder auch mal das Ristaurante oder was auch immer solche Fußangeln können einem überall erwarten.  Auch dieser Shit mit den Gutscheinen anstatt Erstattungen und Co. ist nicht gerade State of the Art.
> Letztlich hat der Kunde ja immer noch die Möglichkeit auf andere Geschäfte auszuweichen. Linke Dinger im Geschäft bekommen von mir immer feinste Retourkutschen


In restaurants läuft das aber anders ich bin in der Gastronomie und wir nehmen sogenannte Ladenhüter aus der Karte oder verkaufen Sie als Tages/Wochenempfehlung.

Was es in der Gastronomie geben kann ist eine Umsatzbeteiligung heißt um so mehr ich verkaufe um so mehr kann ich zu dem Lohn als Bonus bekommen. Was weniger gemacht wird das dann nach Preisen gestaffelt ausgezahlt wird also wenn jemand viele Weinflaschen um 40€ verkauft bekommt er mehr als jemand der viel Bier verkauft.

Was ich als sinnlos erachte denn ich würde nach Menge gehen: 

zb wenn Kellner A station 8 Tische ca 40 Gäste nur Umsatz bei Getränke von ca 200 € hat weil viel Softdrinks und bier/Wein (im Glas) usw verkauft wurden.

Kellner B hat weniger Gäste aber mehr Umsatz an Getränken sagen wir 400€ weil er viel hochwertige Weine und Kaffee verkaufen konnte zb espresso usw. Hat er aber immer noch weniger verkaufen können als A. 

BTT: solches gebaren habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen aber nur 1x dort eingekauft sonst Internet oder Media Markt. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## BlackAcetal (8. Februar 2017)

Ich arbeite in der Augenoptik und da kommt auch regelmäßig der Bezirksleiter und schaut nach dem rechten. Da werden natürlich auch Einzelgespräche geführt. Und natürlich gibt's auch Verkaufsanalysen, also welcher Mitarbeiter wie viel und was er verkauft. 

Es gibt “Ärger“ wenn man zu wenig verkäuft (logisch) es gibt allerdings auch “Ärger“ wenn man zu teuer verkauft. Also jemand der im Monat nur 3 Einstärken Brillen verkäuft der bekommt genau so “Ärger“ wie jemand der im Monat 30 Gleitsichtbrillen für 500€+ verkauft hat...was ich persönlich gut finde denn so geht man sicher, dass dem Kunden vorallem nicht unnötig teure Sachen verkauft werden nur um seine Verkaufs quote hoch zu halten 



Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2017)

Im Ernst, wer kauft überhaupt bei Gamestop? 

Die Preise sind viel zu hoch und man muss auch noch physisch dahin gehen ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2017)

> man muss auch noch physisch dahin gehen ...


Goldmedaillon Gewinner beim Beamtenmikado? 

Ich persönlich gehe auch mal gerne in Geschäfte zum stöbern, mitunter findet man auch so mal was interessantes


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Goldmedaillon Gewinner beim Beamtenmikado?


Nah dran, einige meiner Kollegen sind Beamte  


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehe auch mal gerne in Geschäfte zum stöbern, mitunter findet man auch so mal was interessantes


Das mag ich auch. Und für gute Spiele habe ich eigentlich auch gerne eine Hülle im Regal stehen.

Praktischer ist es trotzdem, sich einen Key beim günstigsten Online-Händler zu bestellen


----------



## T-Drive (9. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehe auch mal gerne in Geschäfte zum stöbern, mitunter findet man auch so mal was interessantes



Yes, nur gehen mir so langsam die Geschäfte aus. So praktisch der online Handel ist, je kleiner(familär) die physischen Läden sind desto schneller werden sie online gefressen. Toll was die Geldgier für Blüten treibt.


----------



## Elistaer (9. Februar 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Yes, nur gehen mir so langsam die Geschäfte aus. So praktisch der online Handel ist, je kleiner(familär) die physischen Läden sind desto schneller werden sie online gefressen. Toll was die Geldgier für Blüten treibt.


Während meiner Lehre in Österreich hatte ich nach Füssen  (Allgäu) nur 8km dort gab es einen Händler für aller Arten pc und Konsolen spiele sogar indie Titel.  Es war immer schön mal zu stöbern bei ihm und es gab auch kein Problem als ich damals das neue Alien vs. Predator gebraucht gekauft hatte der Verkäufer aber seinen Key nicht zurück gegeben hatte gab es für mich eine sonder Edition zum Preis der gebraucht Version. 

Ich finde gamestop nicht sonderlich gut was das angeht da kaufe ich lieber im mm oder Saturn und bestelle dort auch mal ein Spiel. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2017)

> Yes, nur gehen mir so langsam die Geschäfte aus.


Jepp, ist schade und selbst wenn man mal ein Geschäft findet muss man damit rechnen das der Spruch kommt: Sorry gerade nicht das müssen wir bestellen


----------

